# Tropical fish sale buy 1 get 1 free



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a large selection of Freshwater fish, Marine Fish, Corals, Supplies for Freshwater, and Saltwater aquariums, Custom Aquariums, Custom Sumps.

SELECTED TROPICAL FISH BUY 1 GET 1 FREE

SALE STARTS SEPTEMBER 24 AND GOOD TILL SEPTEMBER 27

PLATY $2.99 Each BUY 1 GET 1 FREE

Red Tuxedo Platy
Red Calico Platy
Blue Platy
Yellow Coral Platy
Rainbow Platy

SWORDTAILS $2.99 Each BUY 1 GET 1 FREE

Calico Swordtail
Pineapple Swordtail
Gold Swordtail

MOLLY $3.99 Each BUY 1 GET 1 FREE

Silver Molly
Orange Molly
Sunset Molly
Dalmation Molly (Silver/Marble)
Assorted Lyretail Molly 
Green Sailfin Molly 
Neon Red Sailfin Molly 
Assorted Ballon Molly

GUPPY $2.99 each BUY 1 GET 1 FREE

Red Variegated Guppy
Red Cobra Female Guppy
Red Tuxedo Guppy
Red Blonde Female Guppy
Blue Cobra Guppy
Blue Cobra Female Guppy
Golden Cobra Guppy
Leopard Tail Guppy
Leopard Tail Female Guppy

MANY OTHER FISH AT OTHER SALE PRICES

FEMAIL BETTA'S LONG FIN LARGE SIZE Only $4.99 each 
FANCY MALE SHOW BETTA'S Only $4.99 each

MANY MORE IN STORE SPECIALS ON

AFRICAN CICHLID'S

TETRA'S

ANGEL'S

GOLDFISH

KOI'S

Here is a list of New Fish That Came In Last week

FRESHWATER FISH
Assorted Angelfish
T-Barb 5cm
Sumatera Tiger Barb 3cm
Albino Tiger Barb 3cm
Green Tiger Barb 3cm
Nyassa Peacock 5cm
Nyassa Peacock 7-8cm
OB Nyasse Peacock 7-8cm
Texas Cichlid 8-9cm
Electric Blue Hap. 7-8cm
Female Betta (Thailand) 4cm
Betta Male Longtail Mix Colour 6-7cm
Fingerfish 4-5cm 
Green Terror (Gold Saum) 9-10cm
Nyassa Peacock 7-8cm
Red Parrot 6-7cm (red)
Purple Parrot 6-7cm
Electric Blue Hap. 6.5cm
Fluorescent Zebra Danio-Red 2-2.5cm
Marigold Gourami 4cm (in pairs) 
Elephant Nose 12-14cm
Red Parrot 4-5cm (uncoloured)
Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm
Sunset Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm
Emerald Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm
Red Tuxedo Platy
Red Calico Platy
Blue Platy
Yellow Coral Platy
Rummynose Tetra 3cm
Serpae Tetra 3cm
Boehlke's Penguin 3cm
Paradise Fish 6-7cm
Red Variegated Guppy
Red Cobra Female Guppy
Red Tuxedo Guppy
Red Blonde Female Guppy
Blue Cobra Guppy
Blue Cobra Female Guppy
Golden Cobra Guppy
Leopard Tail Guppy
Leopard Tail Female Guppy
Rainbow Platy
Black/Albino Algae Eater 4-5cm
Siamese Shark 9-10cm
Assorted H/F Platy
Silver/Bala Shark 7.5cm
Rainbow Shark 5cm
Albino Red-finned Shark 5cm
Calico Swordtail
Pineapple Swordtail
Gold Swordtail
Neon Tetra 2.5cm
American Flag Fish
Rope Fish 15-25cm
Pleco Hypostomus 7.5cm
White Hi-fin Plecostomus 7.5cm
Peppered Cory 3cm
Black Molly
Black Molly
Silver Molly
Orange Molly
Sunset Molly
Dalmation Molly (Silver/Marble)
Amano (Yamato) shrimp 3-3.5cm
Blue Claw Lobster 6cm
Red Fantail 
Red Fantail 
Red/White Fantail 
Calico Fantail 
Calico Fantail 
Black Moor
Black Moor
Red/Black Fantail 
Red Oranda Grade A Malaysia
Assorted Lyretail Molly 
Green Sailfin Molly (In Pairs)
Neon Red Sailfin Molly (In Pairs)

NAFB AQUARIUM CENTER 
2260 KINGSTON ROAD
SCARBOROUGH, ONTARIO

STORE HOURS

MONDAY TO FRIDAY 11 am TILL 8 pm 
SATURDAY 10 am TILL 5 pm
SUNDAY 11 am TILL 4 pm

416-267-7252


----------

